# [Heisec] Mozilla-Wartungsdienst verschafft Angreifern Systemrechte



## Newsfeed (15 Mai 2013)

Die Mozilla-Entwickler haben zahlreiche Sicherheitslöcher in Firefox und Thunderbird gestopft. Durch eine kann ein Angreifer, der bereits einen Fuß in der Tür hat, an Systemrechte gelangen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------

